# My New HO and old MTH layout



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

MTH? 

I think something is wrong with your video or whatever, I do not see anything :dunno:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Got it fixed for you!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Got it fixed for you!


LOL, thanks... It looks like you have a nice little collection starting there... You were right, those steamers are awsome looking!

As for me though, I am probably going to have to get through college first before I can buy anything big like a locomotive again


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Bummer, unless you can find a nise one on ebay!:sold:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

For sure 

I always keep my eyes out for deals...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice work ntrainlover.

Work for HO scale layout sounds really good. Great initiative.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> For sure
> 
> I always keep my eyes out for deals...


I will Keep My eye out for deals for you. What do you like?



> Nice work ntrainlover.
> 
> Work for HO scale layout sounds really good. Great initiative.


I will post more videos as I get Farther along with the HO.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> I will Keep My eye out for deals for you. What do you like?


The O scale MTH Premier line, LOL 

And in that video, your O gauge track, is that MTH's ScaleTrax system? If it is, do you like it?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> The O scale MTH Premier line, LOL
> 
> And in that video, your O gauge track, is that MTH's ScaleTrax system? If it is, do you like it?


It is like MTH scale trax but it is actully Atlas right traxs I think. Yes I really like it.
What kind of premire line locos?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> It is like MTH scale trax but it is actully Atlas right traxs I think. Yes I really like it.
> What kind of premire line locos?


Yea, I have RealTrax right now but am not sure if I am going to stick with it...

I like all steamers and diesels... Any of those that you can get to fit my budget, which is like $50-$100, will work... I currently do not have a job, LOL 

I do not think there will be too much in that category, especially since I am OCD and everything I own must be in like 100% perfect condition :retard:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

OK I will take a look at ebay sometime today. Currently I am posting NS photos.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> OK I will take a look at ebay sometime today.


Have fun... Everytime I look there for MTH Premier everything is selling for near MSRP...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I know sometimes I find a great $80 deal.


----------

